# Test Enth/Cyp How often do you inject?



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

*How often do you inject Test E/C?*​
Once 4047.06%Twice 4350.59%Other22.35%


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

As the title says. Do you inject once a week or twice?


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Akway twice a week don't no why just always have.


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

i thought everyone shot twice untill i was told this was not the case on here the other day.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

once is enough, however many do twice so the doses esters over lap and keeps a more steady concentration and stable level in blood


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Couldn't have put it better myself sully

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

once a week and growing like a weed


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

twice per week, usually mondays & thursday, or similar.

jabbing twice gives a steady overall increase in test levels rather than having the 1 jab, which if u can imagine a graph would spike, then drop till the following weeks jab, were as jabbing twice per week doesnt give you as greater drop, keeps blood levels more even.

well thats the way ive always used and was told from day one. Its what i recommend to others aswell.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Clubber Lang said:


> *twice per week, usually mondays & thursday, or similar.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


So basically you get two spikes instead of one :laugh:, if you want stable blood levels on enan/cyp then jab it ED  .


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> So basically you get two spikes instead of one :laugh:, if you want stable blood levels on enan/cyp then jab it ED  .


lol, yes but the spikes wont be as high as say 1x 2ml jab over 2x 1ml jabs.

probably makes f-all difference but its the way ive been told and makes sense, in my head at least lol


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Once a week. Read the test e gives a steady blood level for around 10-14 days and is better injected in a higher dose rather than split.

I started on twice a week the first time i used it, but started doing once a week on this cycle.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Once a week is fine. The only reason i'd do twice a week is if i was running a high dose where more than 1 injection was required.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm doing 2.5ml test with 1.2ml tren on sundays but split the jab into 2 injection sites. Not sure if i need to split but it seems a high dose to jab into one muscle area?


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

I've done 4ml in legs and glutes with no problems but wouldn't do it in smaller muscle groups. Think it was prodiver who mentioned it and said it was ok.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

sully807 said:


> once is enough, however many do *twice so the doses esters over lap and keeps a more steady concentration and stable level in blood*


Mon am, Thurs pm for me

Its just personal preference


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Test enth once a week...

GH Monday to Friday before bed.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Its a tough one, As some say enth and cyp have a 4 day half life so then one injection every 4 days to give the best levels of the hormone.

But then some say it has a half life of 7 days so then 1 injection every 7 days for the best hormone levels?????


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

twice , i like pinning


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Once, I hate jabbing!


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Once a week.

I only like pinning in glutes, and there's only so many times I can pin in each one before I'm gonna build up too much scar tissue. Don't wanna use up those sites too quickly.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Currently doing 1 on Monday 1 on Thursdays weather its right or not I feel it keeps it even throughout.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

John Andrew said:


> Hello all, I like to inject once a week, I am 10 days off going back into blast mode and will use Test C 500mgs Tren E 400 mgs and Deca 250 mgs. That just fills a 5 ml syringe and I always inject Glutes! I have used 5 ml for a long time in various stacks and as my wife has a a steady hand have never felt a thing! If she is not here I do quads and sometimes they can be mildly sore next day.
> 
> Have a great day all! Regards John


you inject 5ml a time into glutes, do you ever have any problems with jabbing so much oil ? interested in this because i have been jabbing 2.5ml in each glute recently but needed another site. tried quads 5 days ago and i'm still crippled with pip. how much do you weigh if you don't mind me asking


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Once a week but I only pin 2ml max as I don't go over 600mg.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Brutal1 said:


> Its a tough one, As some say enth and cyp have a 4 day half life so then one injection every 4 days to give the best levels of the hormone.
> 
> But then some say it has a half life of 7 days so then 1 injection every 7 days for the best hormone levels?????


say for arguments sake the half life is 5 days and you inject [email protected]/ml, its not as beneficial to be running the hormone down to 300mg if you inject every 5 days when injecting every 3 days will keep concentrations of test in the blood higher and more stable. correct me if im wrong


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

I do 1ml cyp 1ml mast eod


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Inapsine said:


> I do 1ml cyp 1ml mast eod


No need to inject the enanthate ester eod your just risking scar tissue


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

heavy123 said:


> No need to inject the enanthate ester eod your just risking scar tissue


but im running mast e 150 and cyp 200, wanted to run 450, 600 so 6ml a week and using 2ml barrels....


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

This whole thread just depends on how much guys are using.

If i ran enanthate i tend to get in 1g plus at least. And that has to be done at least in 2 jabs if not more, not to mention my EQ, mast, tren, haha so it adds up in mls.

I would do enanthate even at 500mg/week still in 250mg shots but thats just me.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Once per week, been doing so for 9 years (not same cycle)


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Its down to preference,You're not going to notice any difference between 1 or 2 shots.

You can go to all sorts of doses and times if you wish to..eg nebido 1000mg week 1 then 1000mg week 12 ,

how do you like your eggs .


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

If on a big blast every day for two reasons one to keep stable levels and two because 5ml of oil is a far as i want to go in one shot.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

After front loading, it's been once every four days


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Every 3,5 days so Monday morning and Thursday afternoon.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I do 250mg of test e twice a week.

I found i feel better going it this way rather than 500mg every 7.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Once a week. Even. If i have to jab more than 3ml, I'd rather load up 2x3ml barells and shoot them both on the same day. Jab day is a chore.

I have gone as far as 3x weekly jabs, it lasted about 5 weeks. Nightmare.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

twice


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Thursday and sunday, more stabile blood levels.


----------

